# Cuando a USA le da gripe , aquí nos da pulmonía



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Ahora que los precios de las bicis , cuadros y componentes están subiendo de precio en USA y en todos lados en general , ya me imagino como se van a poner en México cuando esto se generalice , si basta con darse una vuelta a los centros comerciales para darse cuenta de las alzas de precios .

Yo creo que si alguien quiere o piensa cambiar de bici o cuadro , hay que hacerlo de volada pues es muy probable que se sigan encareciendo los componentes , o bien quedarse con lo que tiene uno y esperar a que la economía se estabilice para hacer el cambio , incluso las bicis de segunda mano están subiendo .

Adjunto un comentario muy certero desde mi punto de vista de D.T. , acerca de esta escalada de precios de bicis en USA 

the last biker






12 Hours Ago #17
turnerbikes
mtbr member
Join Date: Apr 2004
Posts: 1,222

How much.....
does a top Trek model cost? Specialized? Keep in mind those companies make more blems in one model that my whole years production, their economy of scale is insane. Imagine how much power a large Co has over the sales dept at Merida or Hodaka etc in Taiwan to produce a little batch of several thousand of a single model. Keep in mind that they are also making hundreds of thousands of frames, many of which are at the same company with the same outside vendors so they are negotiating in bulk. Than look at Turner and Intense, Foes, Knolly etc and you should stop whining about our prices and start thinking about reaching for the as$ lube next time you or a friend buy a 'big brand' for similar price knowing what 'they' paid for a frame to be made is substantially less than a niche brand. If or margins were the same as theirs our prices would truly be high, but if you look and think about it us little US builders make a fantastic product with lower margins and give great service when some one calls us directly because first and foremost we want to be in the Bicycle business.To 'compete' we actually make less money on the products we sell. Now don't that sound fair?

How much are the frames of the bigger companies? How much would a Turner cost if you put a full XO or XTR kit on it and compared it to Specy or Treks or or etc top models? Just for the fun of it you can use Easton and Thomson on the Turner build and compare it to their generic sh1t that has be rebranded. How Freakin much? Every time a Turner or Intense or Knolly comes out looking like a good deal. Nothing is cheap, but what is a 'good deal'. Maybe you don't like what we make, fine. But do your math before spouting off.

My prediction? That the import prices will jump way up this fall, and incase no one noticed we were not the only ones with a price increase this spring. Anyone work in shops that sell Big Co and see the price increase notices? Their stuff is going UP, and with the cost of plane tickets to fly their accountants to asia and shipping fuel to float the containers back it will be shocking, but it will still COST them far less to produce any frame in their line that any small company, even those that are making theirs in Taiwan. You didn't think that Santa Cruz or Yeti got the same pricing that Specy and Trek and friends got over there did you? F no! Sure they pay notably less over there than a U.S. made product, but it ain't nearly as low as the Big Co's pay. Economy of scale. Even the niche brands Made in Taiwan are still niche brands and the costs are not the same.


DT


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

No te preocupes. El precio de las bicis y componentes no va subiendo mas que el precio de.... gasolina, pan, aroz, jitomates, zapatos, cualquiera cosa. No se como va por ahi, pero en mi pueblo los unicos precios que andan abajo son para lasa casas y para camionetas grandes (ya nadie las quiere). Si alguien quiere o piensa componer la cena para la semana que entra, ....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

hmm... LB, a que viene todo esto? DT no habla de un incremento masivo en los siguientes dias de precios. No se de que thread sacaste esta sección, pero me suena que alguien se había quejado que Turner era una marca muy cara, o que el incremento que sufrieron sus cuadros hace poco es injustificado, o algo por el estilo. Habla de varias cosas que si son interesantes, sobre todo de precios ya armando una bici completa de una marca pequeña vs una de una marca mas grande, y quizás analizandolo así los precios no estan tan mal (en los tope de gama).

No lo tomes a mal, pero tampoco saltes a conclusiones por post que solo mencionan algo, y hay que evitar la teoría de constipación, perdón, conspiración.



the last biker said:


> Ahora que los precios de las bicis , cuadros y componentes están subiendo de precio en USA y en todos lados en general , ya me imagino como se van a poner en México cuando esto se generalice , si basta con darse una vuelta a los centros comerciales para darse cuenta de las alzas de precios .
> 
> Yo creo que si alguien quiere o piensa cambiar de bici o cuadro , hay que hacerlo de volada pues es muy probable que se sigan encareciendo los componentes , o bien quedarse con lo que tiene uno y esperar a que la economía se estabilice para hacer el cambio , incluso las bicis de segunda mano están subiendo .
> 
> ...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Yo creo cuando cambie de bici o me compre otra será dentro de uno o dos años  Màs bien un año después de que cambie de carro, o sea mucho!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mmmh... es reflejo de la situacion actual.

Dentro de las cosas que hago en mi trabajo es monitorear el precio de algunos materiales y se espantarian de ver como han subido el Aluminio, Cobre, Acero y otros metales.

Realmente, no veo como los fabricantes de bicis pueden sostener sus precios... ironicamente, debe ser porque el resto del costo (fabricacion, distribucion, etc) no se esta elevando o estan perdiendo algo del exagerado profit de antes.

Un material que ha estado bajando y/o presenta estabilidad es el Titanio. Sigue siendo caro, pero no es ta tan solicitado porque la metalurgia del acero y aluminio lo han hecho "sustituible" para la gran mayoria de las aplicaciones.

El carbono va subiendo y lo seguira haciendo... En especial cuando se empiece a manufacturar aviones de fibra de carbon (creo que empiezan este año o el que viene a fabricar un Boeing con estructura de fibra de carbono).

Tambien es momento de comprar llantas... El butil y el petroleo siguen subiendo... 

Yo la unica salida que veo a este rollo es que la OPEP cotice el petroleo en Euros para estabilizar el precio. Mientras el dolar valga menos, el barril debe costar mas para compensar y que los jeques no pierdan su valioso profit. No va a bajar, pero por lo menos se va a sostener porque la demanda sigue creciendo y las reservas siguen bajando. Se habla que los Arabes estan "inflando" los numeros de sus reservas.

La situacion esta jodida y no nadamas en Mexico y no nadamas en las bicis.

Creo que Mexico como pais productor de Petroleo, puede mitigar algo el impacto de la recesion de los USA. Pero me atrevo a decir que podrian reducir el ritmo de exportación aprovechando el precio que tiene ahora la Mezcla Mexicana para "alzar" un poco el precio y de paso dar mas tiempo a la exploracion y perforacion. Pero bueno, estamos gobernados con las patas. 

De acuerdo en que una Spesh o una Trek no tienen nada de especial y cuestan mas que una bici de "marca".

Para muestra un boton... 
Un cuadro El Guapo de Titanio... 3900
Un cuadro Specialized Enduro de Carbon... 4000

Si, el Specialized viene con tijera... pero aun asi, por el precio es mas bici la El Guapo.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> hmm... LB, a que viene todo esto? DT no habla de un incremento masivo en los siguientes dias de precios.
> 
> No lo tomes a mal, pero tampoco saltes a conclusiones por post que solo mencionan algo, y hay que evitar la teoría de constipación, perdón, conspiración.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No lo tomo a mal , pero yo no estoy "saltando " o sacando ninguna conclusión , yo lo que estoy diciendo o recomendando "a quien quiera " es que ; si quieren comprar nueva bici o cuadro ahora es todavía un buen momento para hacerlo , porque poco a poco o mucho (depende la óptica de cada quién , las cosas están subiendo de precio )

Los aumentos que se dieron alrededor de marzo /abril en varias marcas , fueron independientes de los aumentos clásicos que se dan cada año al cambiar de modelo .

Yo tuve la suerte de comprar algunas bicis 2008 (Turner, Intense,Titus ,Ibis y Pivot ) en el primer cuatrimestre del año (no todas para mí , sino para algunos amigos ,) y ahora me han encargado otras bicis similares (otros amigos ) y aún teniendo buenos contactos en USA , los precios que me han cotizado están mucho mas altos que ¡ hace tres meses !!!

Quizás comprando una bici o quien compra una bici cada dos o tres años no sienta tanto el aumento si tienes lana... (como muchos ) pero si compras varias bicis en el año entonces si se nota la gran diferencia .

Al hablar por teléfono en la semana pasada con algunas de las tiendas o fábricas donde les he comprado en USA , y les comento que las bicis están subiendo de precio , me han dicho , y es mejor que compres ahora porque es posible que suban mas para septiembre o para los modelos 2009 .

Ahora es probable que muchos de los cuadros que tiene poca demanda o componentes en igual situación de poca demanda seguramente los tendrán que ofertar a precios a lo mejor hasta cerca del costo.

Por otro lado el comentario de DT lo pegué porque me parece interesante , está en un thread de estos días ( Turner ) que se llama "precios fuera de control "

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> mmmh... es reflejo de la situacion actual.
> La situacion esta jodida y no nadamas en Mexico y no nadamas en las bicis.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Nunca me expreso así pero en realidad ¡ las bicis valen madre ! es lo de menos las bicis , la economía importante de las personas es otra , la comida , la renta , los hijos etc. etc. , A FINAL DE CUENTAS LAS BICIS EN EL CASO DEL MTB ES UN DEPORTE O AFICIÓN.
> 
> the last biker


:yesnod:

Cuando me case, tuve que vender mi Giant Warp... habia cosas mas importantes que pagar (renta, comida, etc).


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

De lo anterior entiendo entonces que dada la situación mundial y en México en general, el mensaje debiera ser otro: no caer en la tentación de comprar bici por el miedo a que los precios suban en el futuro, sino controlar un poco el gasto superfluo para los tiempos que se avecinan. Ya habrá mejores tiempos para comprar bici cuando el futuro sea más promisorio. Al menos así veo yo la situación.


the last biker said:


> Warp said:
> 
> 
> > mmmh... es reflejo de la situacion actual.
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> De lo anterior entiendo entonces que dada la situación mundial y en México en general, el mensaje debiera ser otro: no caer en la tentación de comprar bici por el miedo a que los precios suban en el futuro, sino controlar un poco el gasto superfluo para los tiempos que se avecinan. Ya habrá mejores tiempos para comprar bici cuando el futuro sea más promisorio. Al menos así veo yo la situación.


Si, es lo unico que queda por hacer.

Pero... Catch 22.

Hacer eso desacelera la economia.... Y eso no es bueno porque lleva al cierre de empresas, desempleo, inflacion, etc.

Pero si baja la demanda eso controlaria un poco la escalada de precios y solo las marcas de bicis mas "fuertes" (no necesariamente las mas grandes) sobreviviran.

Interesante topico...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> De lo anterior entiendo entonces que dada la situación mundial y en México en general, el mensaje debiera ser otro: no caer en la tentación de comprar bici por el miedo a que los precios suban en el futuro, sino controlar un poco el gasto superfluo para los tiempos que se avecinan. Ya habrá mejores tiempos para comprar bici cuando el futuro sea más promisorio. Al menos así veo yo la situación.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Está bien éste comentario , pero nada que ver con lo que yo expresé .
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Luis, jejejje creo que se ve que el que salto a conclusiones fue alguien mas que tu  

En fin, la situación esta cañona, no hay muchas cosas que se puedan hacer en cuanto a lo que hemos visto sobre la economía. Si gastas puede ser malo por que te acabas tus reservas, pero si no las usas no promueves la inflación, etc..

El problema de todos los gobernantes (y alborotistas) que tenemos por estos lares es que ya no podemos operar como lo haciamos antes. Ya no somos independientes de los demás paises. Mas bien, cada vez se acelera el efectó dominó en todo el mundo.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Perdón por mi mala interpretación, unicamente leí la parte de "alguien quiere o piensa cambiar de bici o cuadro" y omití por leer la de "y pueden comprar bici " en el post original. Esto me llevó a interpretar de forma diferente el mensaje. my bad.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Perdón por mi mala interpretación, unicamente leí la parte de "alguien quiere o piensa cambiar de bici o cuadro" y omití por leer la de "y pueden comprar bici " en el post original. Esto me llevó a interpretar de forma diferente el mensaje. my bad.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tú estás bien . No interpretaste mal nada , lo que leiste está bien , lo que omitiste de leer es correcto , porque yo nunca escribí "y pueden comprar bici "

En tal caso el que se equivocó fuí yo ,en el post original yo dí por sobreentendido que quien quiere o piensa es porque "puede " , pero la realidad es que no es así , yo desde cuando quiero y pienso en comprame un reloj Vacheron Constantin y nomás no puedo , tengo otras prioridades mas importantes y necesarias y además ni lo necesito, ese si sería una compra hiper archi recontra superflua .

Saludos

the las biker.


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*TLB tiene razón*

Hola Señores,

Como algunos de ustedes saben yo me dedico precisamente al negocio de las bicicletas y componentes.

Y es un hecho comprobado, triste, pero cierto, que las bicis y artículos relacionados van para arriba. Desde principio de año algunos de mis proveedores empezaron a mandarme avisos de que había fuertes incrementos a la vista y efectivamente poco a poco han ido subiendo los precios, y esto no es a nivel de unos cuantos fabricantes sino es completamente generalizado y aún se preveen mayores incrementos antes de que termine el año. Incluso se ha publicado en revistas y prensa especializada en la industria de la bicicleta a nivel internacional.

No se si se han dado una vuelta por el foro de Santa Cruz ultimamente, hace un par de semanas alguien publicó por ahí un comunicado oficial directamente de Santa Cruz en donde anunciaban a sus distribuidores un incremento de precios a toda su línea de productos a partir del primero de Junio, y dicho y hecho, este cambio ya se dió y subieron sus precios a principios de mes, en algunos casos alrededor de 10%

Supuestamente este incremento a nivel de la industria se debe a varios factores, el principal: el alto precio del petróleo, que como siempre impacta directamente a todos los demás materiales (acero, aluminio, plásticos, hule, etc) y procesos industriales, además de que encarece el costo del transporte ya que estos productos por lo general se importan de Asia en barcos. También se habla de escasez de algunas materias primas, como el hule butyl, y otros. de hecho hace algunas semanas había una escasez tremenda de llantas y cámaras (esto tal vez no se note mucho a nivel consumidor pero cuando te dedicas a esto y ninguno de tus proveedores te puede conseguir unas cuantas cámaras de válvula francesa si se nota!) Además de esto, Taiwan que es el principal productor a nivel mundial de bicicletas y componentes, recientemente estableció nuevos impuestos a las exportaciones, mismos que a final de cuentas también se traducen en precios más altos para el consumidor.

Y efectivamente, los problemas económicos de nuestro vecino del norte, aunados a nuestros propios problemas económicos y los del resto del mundo, por supuesto que se reflejan en todo y no solo en las bicis como bien dijo 'rodar y rodar' pero bueno, aquí estamos hablando de bicis.

Y como ya se discutió, el hecho de que se sepa que las cosas están subiendo y van a seguir subiendo, no quiere decir que debemos entrar en pánico y caer en una crisis de compras compulsivas antes de que suban más, pero para los que podemos y que de todos modos estabamos pensando en cambiar o mejorar algo de nuestras preciadas burras (que a fin de cuentas creo que todos los aquí presentes sufrimos de UGI permanente, jeje) quizás sí es el momento de jalar el gatillo aprovechando también que el dólar está un poco 'débil'.

Saludos,
Eyder.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

A veces me pregunto si esto del "incremento de precios" realmente se justifica. Por ejemplo:

Llanta UST para bicicleta... no menos de $40 dls
Llanta para auto, también tubeless... mismo precio.

Se puede hablar mucho de la calidad de la llanta para auto a ese precio, pero definitivamente la diferencia es clara a la vista: ¿cómo puede una llanta para bicicleta costar lo mismo (y más) que una llanta para auto?

Otro ejemplo:

Fox Float RP23: $350 dls. Por ese precio, prácticamente se compran los 4 amortiguadores para un auto chico, de buena calidad. ¿Un Fox Float es realmente "rocket science" como para justificar el precio? Lo dudo.

Si a esto agregamos las diferencias de precio entre, digamos, México y USA, estamos realmente amolados:

Maneta de repuesto para Magura Marta, precio Guadalajara (Tienda CrossMountain): $1,500 pesos.
Par de manetas de repuesto para Magura Marta, precio USA (speedgoat.com): $65usd

Es triste ver cómo algo tan básico y elemental como una bicicleta se ha convertido en un artículo tan sobrevalorado... y lo peor: estamos más que dispuestos a pagar el precio


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

blatido said:


> A veces me pregunto si esto del "incremento de precios" realmente se justifica. Por ejemplo:
> 
> Llanta UST para bicicleta... no menos de $40 dls
> Llanta para auto, también tubeless... mismo precio.
> ...


Esta bien, pero olvidémonos por esto de la inflación.

Es diferente producir 500 llantas que tienen que ser mas finas que 50,000 que permiten, quizás, un mayor rango de tolerancias. Y las llantas de 600 pesos no son las mejores llantas que existen, mientras que los precios altos en llantas son como de 50 y 60 USD. Igual en los amortiguadores. Además, yo creo que es diferente producir algo que tiene que ser mucho mas fino para que pese poco y ocupe poco espacio como un shock de bicicleta a un shock de auto.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

blatido said:


> Se puede hablar mucho de la calidad de la llanta para auto a ese precio, pero definitivamente la diferencia es clara a la vista: ¿cómo puede una llanta para bicicleta costar lo mismo (y más) que una llanta para auto?


Economia de escala. Por cada llanta vendida para MTB, se venden muchas mas para auto.... ni entremos a tocar el mercado OEM.



blatido said:


> Fox Float RP23: $350 dls. Por ese precio, prácticamente se compran los 4 amortiguadores para un auto chico, de buena calidad. ¿Un Fox Float es realmente "rocket science" como para justificar el precio? Lo dudo.


Igual, economia de escala... Pero aqui hay otros factores a considerar.

El RP23 tiene ajustes de compresion, rebote y precarga. Para encontrar algo asi en un auto ya no estamos hablando de modelos de los que venden comunmente en las llanteras (por mas "cargados con gas" que sean) y tenemos que irnos a autoboutiques y ya no cuestan lo mismo.

Por ejemplo... El Cane Creek Double Barrel y el Ohlins TTX40 son el mismo producto... Uno para auto y el otro para bici. Ambos tienen los mismo ajustes y tienen la misma arquitectura...

Precio del CCDB con resorte de acero... 650 USD.
Precio del TTX40 (sin resorte, pues ese lo compras aparte de otros fabricantes)... 2800 USD.

Para comparar peras con peras...

El Equivalente al DHX5 Coil, cuesta 870USD... El equivalente al DHX Air, 1300USD...

Un Fox Float (sin ajustes) para ATV, cuesta mas de 600 USD. Si, el de bici todavia parece caro, pero ya no tanto.

Igual, las motos no tienen la economia de escala que los autos. Pero las MTB's no pueden competir en ese sentido con las motos.



blatido said:


> Si a esto agregamos las diferencias de precio entre, digamos, México y USA, estamos realmente amolados:
> 
> Maneta de repuesto para Magura Marta, precio Guadalajara (Tienda CrossMountain): $1,500 pesos.
> Par de manetas de repuesto para Magura Marta, precio USA (speedgoat.com): $65usd
> ...


Facil!! Compra en USA!!! 

Mitad en broma, mitad en serio... Pero te aseguro que Magura USA no tiene empacho en venderte directo y lo hacen y sale mas barato una vez hechas todas las cuentas.

Por otro lado, creo que ya Alcarve explico con puntos y comas como esta la cosa de la venta de bicis en Mexico y dan ganas de llorar.

Sin embargo, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que todo esta sobrevalorado....

Pero el problema es el cliente y el ciclo de vida que este exige a los fabricantes.

Un auto, dura en el mercado alrededor de 5 años sin cambios mayores, e incluso se diseñan plataformas y motores intercambiables entre si e incluso de generaciones anteriores.... el resultado es que las herramientas de produccion y el refaccionamiento se reduce considerablemente. Digamos, que el auto en su ciclo de vida "paga" todo lo que se gasto en desarrollarlo/fabricarlo/distribuirlo/venderlo, etc.

Igual, la industria automotriz esta pasando por una crisis... Pero creo que su problematica es otra.

Igual con las motos... Los segmentos estan definidos (Scooter, Custom, Trail, Enduro, MX, Sport, Touring, etc) y cada marca tiene uno o dos modelos cubriendo cada segmento y de igual manera, cada modelo se produce varios años con cambios minimos.

Con las bicis????? Suerte si dura un producto mas de tres años sin cambios.

Se puede argumentar que la evolucion es mas rapida, los avances tecnologicos, los ciclos de vida... yada, yada, yada...

La verdad es que los ciclos de vida de las bicis y componentes podria aumentar, los productos serian mas baratos y confiables (no es ningun secreto que en el MTB los ensayos destructivos los hace el cliente final)... pero preferimos comprar cada año nuevo y no tenemos reparos en pagar mas por ello.

Los fabricantes siempre le van a dar al publico lo que pida, siempre que pueda/quiera pagarlo... y pues bueno; ahi estan los resultados.

Aunque si quieres sentirte realmente ofendido, las bicis de ruta se llevan las palmas. Ruedas de 4000 dolares??? Cuadros de 7000???


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*El precio de un producto no siempre representa su costo de fabricación*



blatido said:


> A veces me pregunto si esto del "incremento de precios" realmente se justifica. Por ejemplo:
> 
> Llanta UST para bicicleta... no menos de $40 dls
> Llanta para auto, también tubeless... mismo precio.
> ...


Estoy de acuerdo contigo Blatido, que a veces hay casos que parecen casi ridículos como el de las llantas que mencionas. Pero por ejemplo también hay llantas 'exóticas' para auto, llámese más anchas, de perfil más bajo, de compuestos de súper alta tecnología para mejor agarre o alta velocidad que cuestan 2mil o 3mil pesos cada una! O llantas para 4x4 que tampoco son nada baratas.Y lo mismo si te pones a ver el precio de amortiguadores especializados, resortes de alto desempeño, etc. Tu estás comparando llantas de auto común y corrientes, las que compra cualquier abuelita nomás para que su auto siga rodando como siempre (o cualquiera que no busque más que la función básica de una llanta de coche) pero ponte a ver llantas deportivas en medidas extravagantes, etc y verás que ya no cuestan $40 USD. Y lo mismo, también hay muchas llantas para bici que cuestan $40 pesos o $130pesos, a lo mejor van a pesar el doble o el triple que una llanta plegable con armazón de kevlar, y no van a ser tubeless, pero a fin de cuentas funcionan y funcionan bien.

Pero como en todos los bienes de consumo, el precio de un producto no siempre es un resultado directo de su costo de fabricación. Detrás de esto puede haber muchos factores, como son costos de mercadotecnia, de distribución, de investigación y desarrollo, etc. También no es lo mismo fabricar un modelo determinado de llanta para coche, del cual vas a vender millones y millones, a fabricar un modelo de llanta para bici del cual vas a vender solo miles, o incluso cientos.

O simplemente muchas veces, un producto cuya fabricación cuesta $5 pesos tiene un precio de $500 simplemente porque es de la marca X y eso le confiere un cierto estatus de exclusividad o lo que sea.

Pero el caso es que los fabricantes tienen un costo determinado para sus productos y obtienen una utilidad determinada por la venta de los mismos, y si sus costos se incrementan pues sus precios no se pueden quedar igual pues su utilidad se reduciría y desde el punto de vista de negocio, hmm, pues ya no sería negocio.

En fin podríamos pasarnos toda la tarde debatiendo de si están justificados o no los costos de las bicis y componentes de alta gama, y creo que no llegaríamos a ningún lado, al final de cuentas se trata de un mercado de artículos de 'lujo' por llamarlo de alguna manera, y todos tenemos la opción de adquirir o no esos productos, y a cada quien nos toca decidir de entre toda la oferta de la industria que es lo que queremos y cuanto estamos dispuestos a pagar por esos productos. Así, habrá quien adopte el sistema tubeless y quien no, habrá quien compre una bici de doble suspensión con frenos de disco hidráulicos y habrá quien compre una bici rígida con V-Brakes, etc Cada quien en la medida de sus posibilidades, gustos y preferencias.

Y en cuanto a la diferencia de precios entre USA y México, hmm, pues sí, la verdad es que a muchas de las tiendas en este país les gusta abusar con sus precios, y desgraciadamente hay quienes aún así les compran, y no son pocos. Pero también hay muchos clientes potenciales que simplemente prefieren recurrir al contrabando hormiga, irse al gabacho y comprarse las cosas allá, o encargarselas a algún familiar o amigo, etc. Y no se si esas tiendas o distribuidores no entiendan eso o simplemente les vale, y tal parece que además siguen operando bajo el principio de que si te dejas te joden, no importa que nunca más regreses a comprarles más. (Si a mí que me dedico a esto, me acaba de suceder en conocida tienda al sur de la ciudad que vende Cannondale y Giant, a ver cuando les vuelvo a comprar aunque sea un parche!) Pero bueno, justo en eso estamos trabajando! ;-) y demostrando que en México sí se pueden ofrecer precios muy cercanos a los del gabacho, sino es que iguales y en algunos casos hasta más bajos, y estoy hablando de todo legal, nada de fayuca, pagando impuestos, fletes, etc.

Saludos!
Eyder.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Inteligencia bicicletera*



eyderman said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo Blatido, que a veces hay casos que parecen casi ridículos como el de las llantas que mencionas.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mucha razón en estos posts.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

eyderman said:


> y demostrando que en México sí se pueden ofrecer precios muy cercanos a los del gabacho, sino es que iguales y en algunos casos hasta más bajos, y estoy hablando de todo legal, nada de fayuca, pagando impuestos, fletes, etc.
> 
> Saludos!
> Eyder.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eyder , ya recibiste lo pendiente de a.g. ?

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*not yet*

Hola Luis,

Todavía no, creo que hoy precisamente le deben estar llegando a él así que espero me mande todo para la próxima semana.

Oye, ya ni te contesté para la rodadita que tenemos pendiente, resulta que me puse un buen costalazo el sábado pasado en el BM en Hidalgo y quedé todo tullido, y como fueron las costillas presiento que van a tardar un buen rato en dejar de doler, pero este fin me vuelvo a subir a la bici a ver si ya puedo y ahí te aviso para que la programemos.

Saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

eyderman said:


> Hola Luis,
> 
> Todavía no, creo que hoy precisamente le deben estar llegando a él así que espero me mande todo para la próxima semana.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eyder ; Estoy organizando para el otro fin de semana una buena rodada a la sierra norte de Puebla , concretamente de Piedras Encimadas a Zacatlán , unos paisajes , veredas y bosques de pocas luces , en cuatro o cinco horas nos la reventamos .

La idea es salir de Puebla en la tarde ya sea la tarde del viernes 20 o del sábado y pernictar en unas cabañas bien fregonas cerca de Zacatlán al borde de una barranca , que mas bien parece cañon , ahi tiene un restaurant muy bueno y bien económico , al otro día temprano salir rumbo a Piedras Encimadas (todos en un transporte ) y ahí que nos dejen y regresar pedaleando a Zacatlán .

Yo ya hice éste recorrido dos veces , una con GPS y otra sin , no hay bronca , en las dos nos perdimos , tiene su buen grado de desorientación ( o a lo mejor somos nosotros los desorientados ja ja ja )

La invitación está abierta al que quiera y pueda , les garantizo una buena friega ..... no es cierto está bien tranquila la rodada ........ apta para todos los niveles ja ja ja .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Eyder ; Estoy organizando para el otro fin de semana una buena rodada a la sierra norte de Puebla , concretamente de Piedras Encimadas a Zacatlán , unos paisajes , veredas y bosques de pocas luces , en cuatro o cinco horas nos la reventamos .
> 
> ...


Yo creo que sí se arma mi buen Luis, nadamás que ya me confundiste con tus fechas, en mi calendario el viernes 20 fue la semana pasada ;-) me imagino que te referías al viernes 27.

Pues nosotros llegaríamos el sábado tempranito, seríamos mi novia, un servidor y probablemente uno o dos cuates más. Y tal vez nos quedaríamos por allá el sábado en la noche para volver a rodar el domingo en Piedras con J. Valencia.

Así que porfa confirmame lo de las fechas y otra pregunta: ¿qué tan técnico está el recorrido? lo pregunto por mi chica, tiene condición y fuerza suficientes pero aún estamos puliendo su manejo.

Saludos!


----------

